
Using and Abusing Netlify's Free Tier - quickthrower2
https://dev.to/mcapodici/using-and-abusing-netlify-s-free-tier-41am
======
thunderbong
This is a pure clickbait article. Why bother submitting crap like this?

~~~
verdverm
There's nothing in the article about abusing Netlify. I would not call it crap
though. If you don't know about static sites and CDN, it could get you
interested in checking them out. The article does not go into details
unfortunately.

